# Powerd is enabled; yet, cpufan is not running.



## sossego (Nov 12, 2013)

Any pointers on how to get it started?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any modern CPU (P2 and above) would fry itself or turn off without the fan. Is there power to the board? Stick a meter on it and make sure.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2013)

powerd does not control the fan. It controls the CPU frequency. Fans are usually controlled by a dedicated chip on the motherboard or the BIOS SMI code, invisible to the OS.

BTW well-tuned low-power systems without much load may just not require a fan.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Execute the following command:

`# sysctl -a`

I do not know why, but querying sensors (as part of the sysctl -a command) makes the fan to work properly in my system. I use aibs and mbmon, btw.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would try another fan first or the same one on a other system just to rule out a iffy fan, then I would try a fan on that board just to see if it's working, then worry about software issues.


----------

